# Timer



## btt (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok, while doing the dishes I was thinking to myself and thought about having a timer to show how many minutes you spend actively on rollitup.org 

May be a more accurate way of distinguishing users as well besides number of posts. I have seen a lot of people posting about nothing just to rack up their status and post number as well. They are just wasting space.

It could also be used to show the average amount of minutes on rollitup.org per day. 

Just an idea. Can it be implemented?

Any thoughts?​


----------



## cyphercrash (Feb 18, 2007)

I think (no wait that dangerous) I say, that that sounds pretty cool. Sometimes I post questions, sometimes I answer them, sometimes I joke around cause this is fun. But I would never intentionally give anyone false information and I will gracefully conceed to any one who has a more logical answer than I on any subject. I am here to help as well as learn as that is the true nature of this site, to be informative, and educational. ANY B.S. you need to weed through to get to the truth is more an art than a science. But then some people can be logged in all day on HSI but not be there at their PC. They would rack up minutes here but not be here. Both sides of coin there. But I think your Idea has merrit.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 18, 2007)

Im not sure I need one. LOL. I KNOW i spend way too much time on here.
But yeah.


----------

